

Dockerfileview – a public Dockerfile viewer - remore
https://github.com/remore/dockerfileview

======
tedyoung
Ironically, the tool is not provided as a Docker image (or at least none is
mentioned).

~~~
remore
Oh thanks. I have added docker image support. Following command works now.

$docker run remore/dockerfileview dockerfileview ubuntu:14.04

